# Any Freemasons in Dubai



## steve10001

I'm a UK based Freemason who would like to make contact with any Dubai masons on behalf of his newly arrived in UAE expat son.


----------



## Andy Capp

There's plenty of masons on the construction sites, as to whether they're free or not? Well that depends, I reckon working 6 days a week for AED1000 (if they're lucky) probably means they're as near to free as makes no difference....


----------



## Easy Rider

Anyway, I'm not sure that freemasons are very well perceived by, well, the local authorities, are they?


----------



## FlyingDodo

You should Google "Freemasons Dubai" and you will find the links you want. I am not sure what the authorities stance on it is though.


----------



## ExpatAl

You woud be very lucky to be on AED1000 per as a general construction worker from the sub continent. More like AED30 a day. Food, accomodation and travel to and from work included.


----------



## steve10001

Thanks for the info


----------



## steve10001

Thanks for the info?


----------



## bigdave

steve10001 said:


> I'm a UK based Freemason who would like to make contact with any Dubai masons on behalf of his newly arrived in UAE expat son.


Did you mean mason or did you really mean freemason? 2 completely diffrent things.


----------



## Pimpin80

bigdave said:


> Did you mean mason or did you really mean freemason? 2 completely diffrent things.


I think he actually meant the Freemasons, as in the illuminati/masonic movement. I doubt the authorities would be very tolerating of the kind of activities Freemasons engage in, which is in my opinion a good thing, ive read a lot on those groups and it gave me the chills


----------



## Easy Rider

Pimpin80 said:


> I think he actually meant the Freemasons, as in the illuminati/masonic movement. I doubt the authorities would be very tolerating of the kind of activities Freemasons engage in, which is in my opinion a good thing, ive read a lot on those groups and it gave me the chills


Yeah, and Protestants should be burnt, Catholics dismembered, Jews suppliciated....

Anyone is entitled to have an opinion on Freemasons and to like them or not but there are not a dangerous group or a secret society. They have been persecuted throughout history on suspicions of being a menace, and people like nothing more than a good conspiracy theory.


----------



## irishxpat

A tired old mason whose hair was gray, 
Came to the gates of Heaven one day, 
When asked, what on earth he had done the most, 
He said he had replied to the Visitors Toast. 
St. Peter said, as he tolled the Bell, 
Come inside my Brother you've had enough of Hell.


----------



## DXB-NY

lol. I thought freemasons were the "group" of men? lol. Not the construction workers?


----------



## Andy Capp

Irony is just so very lost on some people...


----------



## steve10001

Easy Rider said:


> Yeah, and Protestants should be burnt, Catholics dismembered, Jews suppliciated....
> 
> Anyone is entitled to have an opinion on Freemasons and to like them or not but there are not a dangerous group or a secret society. They have been persecuted throughout history on suspicions of being a menace, and people like nothing more than a good conspiracy theory.


I did mean the 'Freemasons'( not free masons as in cheap labour). I'm not sure what activities you think 'Freemasons' get up to but for your information Freemasonry is a society of men concerned with moral and spiritual values. Its members are taught its precepts by a series of ritual dramas, which follow ancient forms and use stonemasons’ customs and tools as allegorical guides. From its earliest days, Freemasonry has been concerned with the care of orphans, the sick and the aged. This work continues today. In addition, large sums are given to national and local charities………… I think you must be mixing us up with the Ku Klux Clan or something


----------



## Easy Rider

steve10001, have you read my post? Apparently not because if you had, you'd had understood that I was defending that group against the accusation made bu Pimpin80 of them being dangerous and that it would be a good thing if they were not tolerated as an organisation.

Thanks for reading before posting


----------



## Andy Capp

(pulls up chair to watch the battle....)


----------



## Nickel

steve10001 said:


> I did mean the 'Freemasons'( not free masons as in cheap labour). I'm not sure what activities you think 'Freemasons' get up to but for your information Freemasonry is a society of men concerned with moral and spiritual values. Its members are taught its precepts by a series of ritual dramas, which follow ancient forms and use stonemasons’ customs and tools as allegorical guides. From its earliest days, Freemasonry has been concerned with the care of orphans, the sick and the aged. This work continues today. In addition, large sums are given to national and local charities………… I think you must be mixing us up with the Ku Klux Clan or something


Reading the "discussion", I have to say my brother-in-law is a freemason. High in the order, if I am not mistaken. And he doesn't have horns, breathe fire, nor has his head turned!!! Since he was a mason, I started reading up on the "order" and it is quite interesting.

I did read where there is a group here in Dubai though I don't know how active it is. Good Luck in finding something.


----------



## dash567

I don't think that there is lodge in dubai but recall having read something about every thursday between 6.00 - 8.00 p.m. in the lobby of rotana beach hotel near Abu Dhabi mall!??? not sure how true/correct this info is so please venture only at own risk!!!


----------



## Guest

I really never understood that type of communities. I was in a fraternity for 1 day at my University and found it quite weird... 

But hey, let's make it worth wild on "ExpatForum.com" 

Why don't all you freemansons in Dubai, post your pictures so that you can get to know each other 

-Joey


----------



## irishxpat

JoeyDee said:


> I really never understood that type of communities. I was in a fraternity for 1 day at my University and found it quite weird...
> 
> But hey, let's make it worth wild on "ExpatForum.com"
> 
> Why don't all you freemansons in Dubai, post your pictures so that you can get to know each other
> 
> -Joey


because then you would know who they are its a secret club


----------



## steve10001

Easy Rider said:


> steve10001, have you read my post? Apparently not because if you had, you'd had understood that I was defending that group against the accusation made bu Pimpin80 of them being dangerous and that it would be a good thing if they were not tolerated as an organisation.
> 
> Thanks for reading before posting


Yes Easy Rider I did read your post and was grateful for your support (I’m new to posting to Forums so apologise for my ignorance concerning Forum protocols)


----------



## steve10001

dash567 said:


> I don't think that there is lodge in dubai but recall having read something about every thursday between 6.00 - 8.00 p.m. in the lobby of rotana beach hotel near Abu Dhabi mall!??? not sure how true/correct this info is so please venture only at own risk!!!


You are correct that there is no official Lodge in UAE and I was hoping that there may be an informal meeting somewhere probably in someone’s home…… But thank you for the info concerning the rotana beach hotel.


----------



## Guest

irishxpat said:


> because then you would know who they are its a secret club


Uhm... wouldn't everyone else on here know since people are asking about it? How secretive is that, or - is there a secret knock on the door in order to be accepted?

Something along the lines of i'd say: tuktuktuk - taktak - tak! taktaktaktak 

-JOey


----------



## Pimpin80

I think people are too quick to dismiss "conspiracy theories" as they call it. Like you said, everyone is entitled to their opinion. Now I'm not gonna write a long essay explaining why I think this way or try to prove my point, if you're interested in reading about it it's all over the internet. I don't care about beeing politicaly correct or writing stuff to please you, I'd be a hypocrit then. You're the one who's discriminating by attacking anyone who doesn't think like you. Chill out, one day your grandkids will realize I was right all along.


----------



## Hamish

It's fascinating what perceptions the people have of the 'old scottish rites. 

The freemasons have a huge lodge in London, and many others worldwide, and are a well respected organisation and they body of knowledge they subscribe to is hardly secret. They are not linked with the Illuminati, and they certainly aren't interested in toppling governments or inpinging on other's human rights. 

Conspiracy theories as a genre of political, social or scientific discussions, have lost almost all credibility in my view as they are sensationalist BS. For every conspiracy theory you think is irresistably 'true', do yourself the favour of typing on google '[insert theory here] bebunked'.


----------



## Andy Capp

Conspiracy theories have gone berserk since the advent of the old interwebby thingy.

And man never did walk on the moon.....


----------



## dash567

steve10001 said:


> You are correct that there is no official Lodge in UAE and I was hoping that there may be an informal meeting somewhere probably in someone’s home…… But thank you for the info concerning the rotana beach hotel.


Most welcome and best of luck! Cheerio'


----------



## Hamish

Usually applications, if accepted, will be elevated to a council of some kind and you will be interviewed in person one or more times - socially or otherwise. You have to be 'voted in' or balloted for membership. Criteria for admission are not published, but you will normally have to be i) sufficiently versed in the masonic rites and have a decent grasp of the relevant esoteric knowledge and/or ii) be of some benefit to the order. As the united lodge in London says "People might think that to become a Freemason is quite difficult. It's actually straightforward. The essential qualifications for admission is that you have a belief in a Supreme Being."


----------



## Andy Capp

Hamish said:


> The essential qualifications for admission is that you have a *belief in a Supreme Being*."


You mean the Big Mak? If that's the case I'm surprised there's not more here...


----------



## Guest

steve10001 said:


> It’s not an application to join the Freemasons but an application to open a Deposit Scheme Bank account!!


Stevey, relax my man... we're just having fun man 

and Im quite sure I read the form quite well, but you missed the joke  

-Joey


----------



## irishxpat

JoeyDee said:


> Stevey, relax my man... we're just having fun man
> 
> and Im quite sure I read the form quite well, but you missed the joke
> 
> -Joey


this is better than eastenders or emmerdale


----------



## Hamish

Belief in yourself will suffice. It's the same thing as god in many ways (which you may or may not be please to hear me say).


----------



## Elphaba

Hamish said:


> Belief in yourself will suffice. It's the same thing as god in many ways (which you may or may not be please to hear me say).


Ergo, I am a god.

Finally someones realises this. 


-


----------



## steve10001

JoeyDee said:


> Stevey, relax my man... we're just having fun man
> 
> and Im quite sure I read the form quite well, but you missed the joke
> 
> -Joey


Hey Joey my main man.... Great joke dude


----------



## dbeattie

steve10001 said:


> I'm a UK based Freemason who would like to make contact with any Dubai masons on behalf of his newly arrived in UAE expat son.


Dear Sir and Brother,

I am just about to move over to Dubai and would also like to meet up with other masonic men in Dubai! I have check through the year book and can't find any mention of lodge's or meetings. I dont think this is an option for us!

How have you got on with your search? Let me know?

Best Wishes.


----------



## Xpat

Freemasons are BANNED in Dubai and most of the Gulf. Hell even Lions club is also banned. On the other note Rotary club is valid. 

We can form our own ... underground . Let me know.


----------



## mozza21

Freemasonry activity I think is forbidden in the gulf, dont you have to be a millionaire to join the freemasonry and then put a share of your yearly income into it?
And im sure theres plenty of freemasons in Dubai. Theres lots of the freemason logos/symbols such as the one eye, pyramids etc. Plus plenty of non-arab people here in Dubai, so there might be another freemason person along with you in dubai!
Good luck forming a freemason community here, youll need it because it wont ever happen!


----------



## Andy Capp

mozza21 said:


> Freemasonry activity I think is forbidden in the gulf, dont you have to be a millionaire to join the freemasonry and then put a share of your yearly income into it?
> And im sure theres plenty of freemasons in Dubai. *Theres lots of the freemason logos/symbols such as the one eye, pyramids etc.* Plus plenty of non-arab people here in Dubai, so there might be another freemason person along with you in dubai!
> Good luck forming a freemason community here, youll need it because it wont ever happen!


Ooh, another conspiracy theory....

Pulls up a chair....


----------



## vincentcarlo

I know some travellers around UAE.


----------



## Andy Capp

vincentcarlo said:


> I know some travellers around UAE.


Are thet bedoins...


----------



## jaboyski

steve10001 said:


> I'm a UK based Freemason who would like to make contact with any Dubai masons on behalf of his newly arrived in UAE expat son.


did you find any traveller in dubai?


----------



## MaidenScotland

My ex is a Freemason and if I remember correctly when you travel to another country you are supposed to have permission of your mother lodge to contact lodges in that country.
So I would think the best thing is for your son to ask his mother lodge the name of if any lodges in Dubai.


----------



## Pen5

*Contact*



steve10001 said:


> I'm a UK based Freemason who would like to make contact with any Dubai masons on behalf of his newly arrived in UAE expat son.


Hi Steve... do you have any contact number??? please send me a private message


----------



## Mr Rossi

steve10001 said:


> From its earliest days, Freemasonry has been concerned with the care of orphans, the sick and the aged.


As well as "influencing" Scottish football results.


----------



## steve10001

*Masonic*



Pen5 said:


> Hi Steve... do you have any contact number??? please send me a private message


My newly made MM son can be contacted on: 01508849816


----------



## yum

my brother in law's a freemason....and their masonic views on life is commendable....is there a women's version of the freemasons?


----------



## eastern star

yum said:


> my brother in law's a freemason....and their masonic views on life is commendable....is there a women's version of the freemasons?


Why don't you ask your lodge. My ex's lodge is on-line . And so is the grand lodge too. And links you 2 lots of lodges all over the world. why don't you brothers n sisters no talk .


----------



## yum

eastern star said:


> Why don't you ask your lodge. My ex's lodge is on-line . And so is the grand lodge too. And links you 2 lots of lodges all over the world. why don't you brothers n sisters no talk .



errr.....cause they're in the states and i'm here in uae? i'll see the whole family again by Christmas anyway, i'll ask him.


----------



## cgivas

*Any traveler in Dubai?*

New here and looking to see if there are any meeting places.
Tx.


----------



## howelligan

yum said:


> my brother in law's a freemason....and their masonic views on life is commendable....is there a women's version of the freemasons?


Yes- 'The Order of the Eastern Star', although given what I have read recently I'm not certain you will find any links within the reaches of the 'Gulf States'. You may however find one or two of their number around the place. ;-)


----------



## dabdoob

I am looking for one too..

i would like to join..

if any body know how to join please let me know.

thanks


----------



## Canex

Also looking for one but having a hard time - GL back home informed me of no official lodges here

any local help would be appreciated


----------



## R666

GOOgle it...


----------



## aarond.bennett

Hi Guys

Can someone PM me if there is any info on this? I am currently doing my degrees in Edinburgh and would like to meetup with some brothers in Dubai/UAE.

Kind Regards
Aaron


----------



## Canex

aarond.bennett said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can someone PM me if there is any info on this? I am currently doing my degrees in Edinburgh and would like to meetup with some brothers in Dubai/UAE.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Aaron



Sorry. I don't use this forum often so I don't know how to pm - contact me to meet


----------



## lcocampo

Contact me /removed for cafe location , times and dates .


----------



## GreyGT-C

i thought they were anyone that could buy a masons ring off of ebay? I believe that they were actually something important back in the day.... but now, .........


----------



## DXB8

steve10001 said:


> I'm a UK based Freemason who would like to make contact with any Dubai masons on behalf of his newly arrived in UAE expat son.


Hi Steve, I just saw your message re: freemasons in dubai. Have you had any luck in finding a lodge or is there a club brethren meet at? Can you send me a quick message to let me know. 
Many thanks,


----------



## DXB8

aarond.bennett said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can someone PM me if there is any info on this? I am currently doing my degrees in Edinburgh and would like to meetup with some brothers in Dubai/UAE.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Aaron


Hi Aaron, i'm not a frequent user of this site, but I'm also looking to meet fellow brethren in dxb. Is there a venue brothers meet at? I know the rotary meets every week or so, do you know if there is any masonic activity here? Thank you,


----------



## vasankrish4

DXB8 said:


> Hi Steve, I just saw your message re: freemasons in dubai. Have you had any luck in finding a lodge or is there a club brethren meet at? Can you send me a quick message to let me know.
> Many thanks,


There are no lodges in Dubai and what I hear is that some of them meet in Greece.


----------



## xpatriot

To late to ask....no new developments?


----------



## Umar khan

steve10001 said:


> I'm a UK based Freemason who would like to make contact with any Dubai masons on behalf of his newly arrived in UAE expat son.


Please let me know is there any Freemasons logde in Dubai I live here from past 2 years I want to join illuminati.


----------



## Stevesolar

Umar khan said:


> Please let me know is there any Freemasons logde in Dubai I live here from past 2 years I want to join illuminati.


There are no official lodges in Dubai - and even if there were - they have nothing to do with Illuminati.


----------

